# Elementary Teaching in the US



## sparra (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I'm an English primary school teacher, looking to relocate to the US, working in elementary schools. 

My question at the moment is, how does the workload in the States compare to England? How many hours on average to do you work each week? I'm doing on average approx 60-65.

Thanks 

Helen


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The chances of getting a visa to a public school is pretty much zero 
t
he cost far exceed their budget and there are no shortage of teachers


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

As public systems only sponsor once in a blue moon in specialty fields you may want to contact private schools with your question regarding working conditions.


----------



## achandler (Jan 20, 2016)

Have you looked into the organization Teach for America? I'm not sure how it would work with you needing a sponsor VISA but I know they are heavily recruiting college graduates and seasoned teachers as my daughter was recently recruited.


----------



## davidwhawk (Jan 16, 2016)

My mother in law is a teacher and she works an average of 45 hours a week. Depends on what state you're looking to move to. I would do research as some states have been education than others. I think Washington has really great schools that pay more.


----------



## Christabel (Jan 31, 2016)

sparra said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm an English primary school teacher, looking to relocate to the US, working in elementary schools.
> 
> My question at the moment is, how does the workload in the States compare to England? How many hours on average to do you work each week? I'm doing on average approx 60-65.
> ...


You would probably work between 40-50 hours a week and there are a lot of school vacations and holidays. Teachers spend a lot of their "spare" time filling out endless reams of forms.

The job market has been very poor for teachers in the Northeast thought it appears to be improving. If you are certified in special education that will help you find a job if you haven't already done so. Best of luck to you!


----------



## bouncingbean (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi Helen,

I teach elementary school in the States. I work at a charter school, not a public school, and our school day is longer. I am in the building from 7am to 5pm. So 50 hours of actual work in the school each week, and then planning and grading at night and on weekends. The American school system is quite a mess, the over-emphasis on test scores is running students and teachers into the ground here. I personally am getting out at the end of this school year because it's starting to effect my health. 

However, if you are made for the job and love it, you will be able to handle the work load! 

Good luck to you with the decision.


----------

